# General > Politics >  Swinney : Indy Gradualist Indy Approach

## rob murray

JOHN SWINNEY has warned SNP supporters not to  expect a second referendum any time soon. In an interview hosted by the Daily Record at the SNP conference, the Deputy  First Minister defined himself as a gradualist on the independence question.
And he said the party must accept that they had to come up with better  economic arguments to get No voters over the line and backing  independence. 

There ye go,  no indy any time soon, as if we didnt know that and its from the man himself, as the wee wifie is not going to come out and say anything so direct oh no, she has to appear as stateman / women like : so  the "conversation " on indy starts ! or rather the white flag is up as Swinney is admitting on last indy SNP had uncreditible economic arguements ( at $110 a barrel at that )  hence 55% of vote was against indy, primarliy based on people not believing the white paper nonsense, people using their expereinces and not swallowing wholesale a work of fantasy. Keep on believing though,  the SNP are abandoning the yes hard liners  why dont you all form yer own Scottish Patriot Party, cos youve been sold out,  or as John Lydon famously put it at the pistols last gig.......ever got the feeling youve been cheated.....................

----------


## Alrock

> ...or as John Lydon famously put it at the pistols last gig.......ever got the feeling youve been cheated.....................


John Lyndon knows all about selling out... Country Life Butter anyone?

----------


## rob murray

> John Lyndon knows all about selling out... Country Life Butter anyone?


Yep and used the dough to self finance a PIL album and tour....is that all you can come back with ???? ANyway he was 22 when the pistols folded and the qoute is as apt to his situation at 22, as it is to yessers, sold a pup cheated and  betrayed........................

----------


## Alrock

> Yep and used the dough to self finance a PIL album and tour....is that all you can come back with ???? ANyway he was 22 when the pistols folded and the qoute is as apt to his situation at 22, as it is to yessers, sold a pup cheated and  betrayed........................



Not really a come back, just an observasion.

----------


## rob murray

NO WIT TO WOO "We will woo NO voters back to our beautiful dream of Scottish "independence" says Ms Sturgeon.   I'm afraid you'll find that is an insurmountable task you have set yourself, Ms Sturgeon. The majority you already have onboard have little, have  no interest in engaging without "browbeating". In fact this stance is so widespread among your flock, that the unionist position is even more firmly entrenched in unionism than it perhaps was in the lead up to the 2014 referendum. The damage to your cause has already been done and all at the hands of your very own fawners. You have now conceded that your arguments were simply just not compelling enough in 2014, without having the nous to recognise that any subsequent argument you can now present is equally, less than compelling, perhaps even less so than it has ever been before. In fact, there are no economic arguments left for you to showcase for your "beautiful dream".  This, in tandem with the behaviour of many of not only your following, but that of your MPs and MSPs has strongly re-inforced the anti-SNP position. You have acknowledged that you are not seeking another referendum for some considerable time and that the hierarchy are reconsidering the party's stance on currency and the economy, which the SNP utterly lacks the political clarity to address. However, countering this, nobody will forget the abuse, nobody will forget the threat to businesses with a "day of reckoning", nobody will forget the "legal advice" claims Salmond made and covered up (at our expense), which poignantly was that the EU told him to "get stuffed", according to Jim Sillars, nobody will forget the growing litany of anti-semitism and racism among the SNP MPs and MSPs, nobody will forget the growing list of SNP MPs being invited to further questioning for their lack of probity regarding business interests and expenses, nobody will forget the threats of excommunication or violence for following a differing political path, nobody will forget the goading and ridicule that MPs/MSPs such as Pete Wishart and Joan McAlpine constantly bestow upon Scots who don't unquestioningly place their trust in them. I'm afraid Ms Sturgeon has many more subjects to address than just the currency and the economy, where she would have to establish a central bank for her "beautiful dream". Saliently, Mr Swinney found a central bank to be wholly unaffordable in 2014. This revelation of Ms Sturgeon's is no more than a vote-grabber. *It is in the SNP's best interests to at the very least mention their fabled "independence", but tellingly, there is no firm commitment to it (for the second time in the party's history) in their manifesto, no search for a mandate and therefore, no likelihood of another referendum, even if Scotland were to vote to stay in the EU, where the rUK does not. Too many demographics are now viewing the SNP negatively, via experience. Farmers, the middle classes, tax-payers, health workers, teachers, business owners etc.. They will ever have a core of faithful believers, their values identified by their dissatisfaction at everything, but their support as a whole is doubtlessly on a downward spiral.*

----------


## rob murray

> Not really a come back, just an observasion.


And not a very good one at that !

----------


## Alrock

> And not a very good one at that !



Whatever...

----------

